# Dualhead mal anders - 1. Screen Desktop, 2. Screen Shell

## ScytheMan

Moin,

mal eine Frage interessehalber, der Threadtitel dürfte schon alles aussagen.

Ich will auf 2 verschiedenen Monitoren (je 1 DVI 1 VGA) folgendes angezeigt haben: 1x Desktop mit X-Server und 1x Shell

Ist sowas möglich? Wenn ja wie macht man sowas? Xinerama etc. wäre ja nur für X-Server zuständig.

Aktuell nutze ich eine Radeon HD3870 mit fglrx 9.8

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## Baer69

Klar geht das ... XTERM im Vollbild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ichbins

ich pers. würde auch einen Terminal nachwahl im vollbild betreiben ... mit Tabs und allem anderen SchnickSchnack.

Seh den vorteil von einem reinen tty nicht gegenüber einem auf X basierenden

----------

## ScytheMan

 *ichbins wrote:*   

> ich pers. würde auch einen Terminal nachwahl im vollbild betreiben ... mit Tabs und allem anderen SchnickSchnack.
> 
> Seh den vorteil von einem reinen tty nicht gegenüber einem auf X basierenden

 

der vorteil wäre: der xserver kann nicht abstürzen.

----------

## Max Steel

Evl. geht da was über ConsoleKit, oder über die /etc/inittab

Oder man muss ein komplettes MultiSeat System einrichten...

Soetwas in der Art habe ich auch vor. Aber, 1die eine Seite soll Linux, die andere Windows bilden. (Ich seh schon die grübelnden Gescihter), bin ein kleiner Spieler und habe nicht immer Lust wegen nem Spiel auf Windows zu wechseln, da wäre solch ein doppeltes System ganz praktisch.

VirtualBox und Co. laufen für Spiele leider immer noch nicht gut genug und Wine leider nicht mit denen die ich spiele.

----------

## ichbins

stürzt denn X bei euch sooft ab?

ich kann mich an keiner 10 X-abstürze meinerseits erinnern. .. die letzten 7 Jahre

----------

## ScytheMan

 *ichbins wrote:*   

> stürzt denn X bei euch sooft ab?
> 
> ich kann mich an keiner 10 X-abstürze meinerseits erinnern. .. die letzten 7 Jahre

 

prinzipiell gehts mir um die machbarkeit.

----------

## ichbins

ok. ich bin für machbarkeitsstudien auch immer zu haben  :Wink: 

wenn du lösungen hast, dann habe ich gleich einen Task , der hier nicht umpassend ist.

ich habe mich mal gefragt wie man die tty's auf 2 Monitore bekommt? .. oder gleich auf alle (wir haben 4)

----------

